# Dark Matter = God?



## shackleton

96% of our universe is missing!!! Something which cannot be seen is holding everything together. There is not enough gravity to hold everything together. What could be holding everything together... HMMM! Dark Matter is what scientists have come up with. 

YouTube - Dark Matter Dark Energy & the Unknown Universe

YouTube - Dark Matter - scientist interview

YouTube - Dark Matter 3D Map


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Dark Matter is still *matter*, and thus material. God is not material. So, God is not Dark Matter.


----------



## BobVigneault

I think the Bible supports that Erick.

Psalm 18:11 He made darkness his covering, his canopy around him,
thick clouds dark with water.

Isa. 45:3 I will give you the treasures of darkness
and the hoards in secret places,
that you may know that it is I, the Lord,
the God of Israel, who call you by your name.

Isa. 45:7 I form light and create darkness,
I make well-being and create calamity,
I am the Lord, who does all these things.


----------



## Narnian

I would be hard pressed to say the dark matter is God Himself - but obviously He created it and is using it as a mechanism to control His universe.

It is further evidence of His hand at work in ways we do not understand.


----------



## shackleton

All I meant was, the role they are attributing to dark matter, I was attributing to God.


----------



## Bladestunner316

There was an episode of x-files on last night where a guy got joined with dark matter and people would disapper in his shadow. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Narnian

shackleton said:


> All I meant was, the role they are attributing to dark matter, I was attributing to God.


Sorry - I misread part of it. 

I agree - by excluding God a priori scientists are forced to speculate far beyond their ability to understand.


----------



## Zenas

"He is the radiance of the glory of God; an exact imprint of His nature, and He upholds the universe by the Word of His power."


----------

